# No tstamprepl in FreeBSD 9.0?  (Or, how to disable tstamprepl?)



## rhuang (Feb 28, 2013)

Hello all,

I came across this issue when I attempted to turn off ICMP Timestamp Request on my FreeBSD 9.0 system:

```
$ sysctl net.inet.icmp.tstamprepl=0
sysctl: unknown oid 'net.inet.icmp.tstamprepl'
```


The output from sysctl is as follows:

```
$ sysctl net.inet.icmp
net.inet.icmp.maskrepl: 0
net.inet.icmp.icmplim: 200
net.inet.icmp.bmcastecho: 0
net.inet.icmp.quotelen: 8
net.inet.icmp.reply_from_interface: 0
net.inet.icmp.reply_src: 
net.inet.icmp.log_redirect: 0
net.inet.icmp.drop_redirect: 0
net.inet.icmp.maskfake: 0
net.inet.icmp.icmplim_output: 1
```

So it indeed does not have the tstamprepl option, which I've also validated in the /usr/include/netinet/icmp_var.h header.


My system is:

```
$ uname -srp
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE amd64
```

Is there any way to disable tstamprepl?


Thanks in advance


----------



## cpm@ (Feb 28, 2013)

You should take a look at icmp(4) will list the types of ICMP traffic. Also sysctl(3) has some information about these MIB's.


----------

